# John McGinnis Sensei



## Jdokan (Feb 4, 2008)

Anybody familiar with this name?  He taught Uechi-Ryu in Danvers, MA around 1969-1970, teaching through the local YMCA.  Any info is appreciated....


----------



## harlan (Feb 4, 2008)

No. But I bet Mr. Mattson might. Why don't you ask at the Uechi site?

http://forums.uechi-ryu.com/index.php?sid=b58f3bea8851e3d4585d7ef71d1311f8


----------



## searcher (Feb 5, 2008)

harlan said:


> No. But I bet Mr. Mattson might. Why don't you ask at the Uechi site?


 

Great advice.   If George Mattson does not know them, then they don't exist.


----------



## Jdokan (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Guys...wasn't aware of this site...appreciate the info..


----------

